# Unable to download attachment



## GutterPoet (Jan 3, 2011)

I sent an APK as an attachment to my girlfriend's Yahoo mail. (Google Chrome) When I try to download the attachment from the email on her Kindle HD 8.9" It does 1 of 2 things. It either does nothing at all (just sits there showing 0 of ##mb and an empty progress bar) or flashes a message at the top of the screen about a Yahoo connection problem. It will read everything in her inbox and the attachment downloads perfectly on my laptop. Why won't this Fire HD download that attachment?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure; I've not had problems.

You've checked your browser downloads?  And looked in the notifications to see if the file has downloaded?  (Swipe down to see your notifications.)

have you tried setting up the native email attachment to read her Yahoo mail and see if it works there?

And, of course, you have to allow installation of outside apps. (Swipe down, More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications.)

Betsy


----------



## GutterPoet (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, Thanks...  Yeah, unfortunately,  done all that. I'll keep after it,though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So it doesn't work through the Fire's native email app when set up to get mail from Yahoo? 

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd try installing Easy Installer, to see if that helps. In addition, I recommend using Dropbox - free 2GB storage account, to eliminate any issues with the blockage by email.


----------

